# Wednesday night boxing-buglioni,Skeete and Mitchell smith



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice bonus this tomorrow night,a midweek show at the York hall which should be packed to capacity as there are some good ticket sellers on.


The line up 

Frank buglioni v Sam couzens (Southern area super middleweight title)

Mitchell smith v peter cope (English super featherweight title)

Bradley skeete v Steven Pearce over 8 rounds.



Plus Georgie keans return from defeat,he has an 'easy' night with Liam griffiths,billy Morgans return from his loss to michael grant,tom baker,Gary Corcoran,2 debutants Louis adolphe and Kirk Garvey plus the one and only Romeo romaeo.



I like this,tidy little bill and the 3 main fights should be competitive.


----------



## One Inferno (Jun 12, 2013)

It is a decent bill for a Wednesday night, it isn't that competitive but there should still be a couple of decent scraps on the bill.

Smith vs Cope seems a decent fight, I have never seen Cope fight but he has got a decent record and should pose Smith some problems. Smith hasn't impressed me recently so I am looking forward to see if he can improve his performances. 

Buglioni vs Couzens is a rebuilding fight and just letting Buglioni get some confidence back he shouldn't have any problems with it.

Then there are a couple of decent fighters on the bill. I am looking forward to it and it is good to have some midweek boxing


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

One Inferno said:


> It is a decent bill for a Wednesday night, it isn't that competitive but there should still be a couple of decent scraps on the bill.
> 
> Smith vs Cope seems a decent fight, I have never seen Cope fight but he has got a decent record and should pose Smith some problems. Smith hasn't impressed me recently so I am looking forward to see if he can improve his performances.
> 
> ...


I've seen cope before on one of those ill fated loaded shows with Maloney,he is decent and will bring it to smith,good matchmaking in my opinion.

Buglioni and skeete are obviously heavily stacked in the 'home' fighters direction,but couzens has beaten kelvin young (albeit he is not in good form now) and should be a fair test for a buglioni who may lack self belief.

And skeetes fight is literally a marking time bout,but Pearce is game and durable.i like all 3 fights,and I like that this group of prospects are back at the York hall rather than the copperbox.as an armchair viewer I say give me a packed noisy York hall over a half empty arena any day of the week.


----------



## Mable (Feb 27, 2014)

Oh great, nice one Frank, now I have to decide between watching Bradley Skeete or testing all the old batteries I have in the kitchen drawer to see if any still work.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Skeete to the beat baby. :hammer


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Mable said:


> Oh great, nice one Frank, now I have to decide between watching Bradley Skeete or testing all the old batteries I have in the kitchen drawer to see if any still work.


For your rampant rabbit?


----------



## Mable (Feb 27, 2014)

One to watch said:


> For your rampant rabbit?


No dear, don't be revolting it's for the smoke alarm.

Anyway I was sick of the rabbit running out of juice halfway through a session, so i've hooked it up to an old car battery now with a couple of jump leads.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Mable said:


> No dear, don't be revolting it's for the smoke alarm.
> 
> Anyway I was sick of the rabbit running out of juice halfway through a session, so i've hooked it up to an old car battery now with a couple of jump leads.


You missed a trick there Mable, you could have rigged it up to a V8 engine and 6 speed gearbox, hardcore gadgets for hardcore people.


----------



## Mable (Feb 27, 2014)

Bill said:


> You missed a trick there Mable, you could have rigged it up to a V8 engine and 6 speed gearbox, hardcore gadgets for hardcore people.


I've tried going that big. I tried before to wire her up to my grandson's land rover, not going to lie but my vagina basically turned into a tumble dryer. You have to know where to stop Bill.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Mable said:


> I've tried going that big. I tried before to wire her up to my grandson's land rover, not going to lie but my vagina basically turned into a tumble dryer. You have to know where to stop Bill.


:rofl

Fucking hell.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Nice bonus this tomorrow night,a midweek show at the York hall which should be packed to capacity as there are some good ticket sellers on.
> 
> The line up
> 
> ...


Despite being a purest i just cant take to Skeete


----------



## One Inferno (Jun 12, 2013)

One to watch said:


> I've seen cope before on one of those ill fated loaded shows with Maloney,he is decent and will bring it to smith,good matchmaking in my opinion.
> 
> Buglioni and skeete are obviously heavily stacked in the 'home' fighters direction,but couzens has beaten kelvin young (albeit he is not in good form now) and should be a fair test for a buglioni who may lack self belief.
> 
> And skeetes fight is literally a marking time bout,but Pearce is game and durable.i like all 3 fights,and I like that this group of prospects are back at the York hall rather than the copperbox.as an armchair viewer I say give me a packed noisy York hall over a half empty arena any day of the week.


That is good to here hopefully we should have a decent match-up then, Smith really hasn't impressed me greatly so we could maybe see an upset.

I've seen Couzens a few times and he has never really impressed me, although as you say we don't know where Buglioni is at, I think it is a good fight.

Skeete is just in a keep busy fight, it will be a simple 80-72 job I don't mind the fight though


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice, didn't know this was on! I'm turning off as soon as Skeete is on though.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I really like how queensbury are closing out the traditional boxing season.

3 shows across a few weeks in London,Manchester and Wolverhampton featuring as many of his stable as he can,this show for a Wednesday night is packed really with 10 fights of which 3 are 8 rounds or more.then the mammoth MEN card which has something like 17 fights,of which 4 are scheduled 12 rounders.then we have finally have Frankie Gavin's big fight that we have been waiting for.

WAR BOXNATION :bbb


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Nice, didn't know this was on!* I'm turning off as soon as Skeete is on though*.


 Ha ha yeah , me too and im a purest!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Ha ha yeah , me too and im a purest!


He is too pure even for the purists.

Bradley skeete the British rigondeaux.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

One to watch said:


> He is too pure even for the purists.
> 
> Bradley skeete the British rigondeaux.


. 
:rofl im a Rigo fan, i dont know i just cant take to skeete


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Mable said:


> I've tried going that big. I tried before to wire her up to my grandson's land rover, not going to lie but my vagina basically turned into a tumble dryer. You have to know where to stop Bill.


:rofl


----------



## maley (Jul 17, 2012)

Pearce is coming to win and if skeete doesn't hurt pearce his in for tough night.


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

One to watch said:


> I really like how queensbury are closing out the traditional boxing season.
> 
> 3 shows across a few weeks in London,Manchester and Wolverhampton featuring as many of his stable as he can,this show for a Wednesday night is packed really with 10 fights of which 3 are 8 rounds or more.then the mammoth MEN card which has something like 17 fights,of which 4 are scheduled 12 rounders.then we have finally have Frankie Gavin's big fight that we have been waiting for.
> 
> WAR BOXNATION :bbb


yep its a great finish. im probably looking forward to gavin more than fury, i hope it gets some of the national profile it deserves.


----------



## One Inferno (Jun 12, 2013)

maley said:


> Pearce is coming to win and if skeete doesn't hurt pearce his in for tough night.


He really isn't Skeete whilst not entertaining is levels about Pearce, he has got an easy nights work


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I think Pearce will make it slightly more entertaining than your normal skeete shutout.skeete and stalker can feel aggrieved that their better nights are overlooked in favour of a few dull shutouts.

I think skeetes 2 bouts with mcdonagh and fights with chas symonds and Colin lynes are too easily forgotten.if skeete can't just keep his opponent on the end of his jab then he isn't bad to watch,Pearce will bring it and lose but having had a go,he has had a few weeks notice and will know all about skeete,it may suprise people this one.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

There is a few lads on the card that I like and rate,I think Mitchell smith and tom baker can make it to domestic level and then it's up to them,Corcoran is good fun to watch and a good character,and George kean comes across as very likeable on his interviews,so hopefully he can come back better.

But for me I'd most like to see buglioni succeed,I have serious doubts but he is a nice guy and mark tibbs seems to have worked so hard on the 'bug'.he lost comprehensively to khomitsky but he went down Bravely and showed a good chin,and unfortunatley an awful defence.

Now is the time for frank and Francis to forget dreams for world domination for buglioni,he sells tickets anyway due to his personality,chuck him in with domestic opponents starting with couzens and no more imports,chase the domestic honours,he has lots of obvious rivals that would make for great fights and big nights,for a start he could go for the commenwealth and I'm sure the buglioni army would stay with him even with his precious unbeaten record.the same can be said for Bradley skeete,he isn't looking anything like being worthy of his minor trinket thus far,so chuck him in at domestic level,again it's a great young division and skeete sells shed loads of tickets.

Warren would be wise to see that he has a number of domestic level prospects in his stable.buglioni,m.smith,skeete,baker,kean and Pettit could make for some great fights at York hall fighting for real prestigious titles not international bullshit baubles,i just don't buy that a faceless unknown from Italy makes for more entertainment to a 'casual'.everyone knows how important the Lonsdale belt is,he needs to start aiming his lads at it.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

kean isnt fighting anymore


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> kean isnt fighting anymore


Ah poo.

That would of been great for his confidence.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Ah poo.
> 
> That would of been great for his confidence.


maybe he only wants to fight with booth in his corner from now on and i believe he is usa with perez


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> maybe he only wants to fight with booth in his corner from now on and i believe he is usa with perez


Yeah possibly,he had Logan last time out I believe.

I wanted to see this,and then a Warburton rematch to cement his self belief before moving on.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Happy days :good #MidWeekBoxing


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

A fair bit money in the North East has gone on Peter Cope. He has gone from 6/1 to 9/2 overnight at Ladbrokes. Less than 4/1 at some places.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2014)

not a bad little card that. I would like to see Buglioni fighting outside of London though.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Good night of boxing, looking forward to this.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Should be rocking several ticket sellers on the card, Really good domestic card, plus midweek boxing is always great, looking forward to this.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Yep solid card and i am actually looking forward to Cope-Smith.


----------



## mjhealy (Aug 26, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Bradley skeete the British rigondeaux.


Haha!

I'm happy to watch Skeete, think he makes for decent enough veiwing... Although he does look a bit like the cartoon character DOUG!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

mjhealy said:


> Haha!
> 
> I'm happy to watch Skeete, think he makes for decent enough veiwing... Although he does look a bit like the cartoon character DOUG!


Doug,wow that's a blast from the past.

Skeetes been in 2 really good fights,the first against mcdonagh and the lynes fight.as he continues to move up he will be in better fights.he sensibly tries to keep people on the end of his jab but the more experienced guys get inside and then he shows he can fight.

Unfortunatley the fact the 2 veterans I named got inside skeetes long reach show that he won't keep on winning for long,but he has guts and comes across as a top bloke.i don't mind him at all.


----------



## mjhealy (Aug 26, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Doug,wow that's a blast from the past.
> 
> Skeetes been in 2 really good fights,the first against mcdonagh and the lynes fight.as he continues to move up he will be in better fights.he sensibly tries to keep people on the end of his jab but the more experienced guys get inside and then he shows he can fight.
> 
> Unfortunatley the fact the 2 veterans I named got inside skeetes long reach show that he won't keep on winning for long,but he has guts and comes across as a top bloke.i don't mind him at all.


Totally agree... I was at the Lynes fight and was very impressed with Skeetes ability and composure.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Just catching up with the start.

Interesting new pundit in peter mcdonagh.speaks well to be fair.

I think we may see quite a few of the bouts tonight.the 3 main for sure,and they mentioned that Romeo romaeo will be shown as well as the 2 debutants.so it looks like 6 bouts at least.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Louis adolphe on his debut,light heavy who is trained by Jim McDonnell.

Faces the obligatory Lithuanian on his debut,who has a 18-33 record.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Louis Adolphe was impressive. Not sure how much pop he has, but that speed looked for real. Very good performance in his debut, and i'll be keeping an eye out for him. My only complaint was all that fucking posturing and showboating... pissed me right of.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Early days but I like the look of Corcoran, intelligent


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Adolphe is a welter,Kirk Garvey is the light heavy.

They are both former ABA champs.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Fair play a midweek summer night at the York hall looks great.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Well adolphe has fast hands and looks incredibly well conditioned (he has been with McDonnell for a year already)

He just needs to learn to plant his feet more as with his frame and reach he may become a puncher.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Not sure if i've ever seen such a long neck before in my life... he looks like a fucking ostrich. (Garvey that is)
Having such a long neck just can't be good chin wise.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2014)

is it hot in London tonight?

I remember a lot of summer fights in the York Hall tat have been won and lose based on the heat?


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

That was a knock down!


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Like i said...


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

mitchell smith been on yet?


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> mitchell smith been on yet?


Nah not for a while yet I don't think


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

This guy really looks shit... (nope, not talking about the Lithuanian).
Of course, it's only his debut. But if this is an amateur standout, then i don't even know what to say.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

No excuse whatsoever for the ref to miss that knockdown.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> No excuse whatsoever for the ref to miss that knockdown.


He even pointed to the neutral corner but then didn't count haha


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2014)

One to watch said:


> Louis adolphe on his debut,light heavy who is trained by Jim McDonnell.
> 
> Faces the obligatory Lithuanian on his debut,who has a 18-33 record.


Those 18 wins include Stevenson, Hopkins, Kovalev, Ward, Braehmer, Pascal, Cleverly, Bellew, Cloud, Fonfara, Froch, Bute, Shumenov, Dawson, Chilemba, McEnzie, Ajisafe & Murat though.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Skeete up next by the sound of things.
I like him... yes, i actually like watching him fight.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Fucking ref. Was cheering for the Lithuanian after that.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

WTF is Bradley Skeete doing coming in to Kell Brooks ring music?


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Skeeeeeeeeeeeete!!!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't want to be too hard on the lad but Kirk Garvey was horrible on his debut.

Nice to see an import who came to win,and John Rawling showing why I rate him as he was dumbfounded by the ref who was clearly in warrens pocket.

And why a foreign ref?

Gary corcoran looked good again,I don't know how good he is,but he is fun to watch.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Bradley Sleep :lol:


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

One to watch said:


> I don't want to be too hard on the lad but Kirk Garvey was horrible on his debut.
> 
> Nice to see an import who came to win,and John Rawling showing why I rate him as he was dumbfounded by the ref who was clearly in warrens pocket.
> 
> ...


Bilingual? Most probably anyway.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I thought Pearce would come to fight but come up short,and it looks like that might happen.

Pearce will have a go though.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

And I'm up to date.

This isn't a bad little fight.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Anyone else's picture flickering?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Paullow said:


> Anyone else's picture flickering?


Sorry mate,no.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Skeete a G.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Sweet fucking Skeete :happy


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Skeetes done him.

He loves that uppercut.

Skeete coming along nicely.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Yes sir. Had Skeete by KO... bit over 2/1.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Mine's fucking awful here like. You would think it was absolutely pissing down outside but it's not even raining. Unwatchable at the minute. I'll have to turn it off and on i reckon.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Entertaining KO?

Who is this guy and what has he done with Bradley Skeete?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Beautiful shot to finish it!


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Yes sir. Had Skeete by KO... bit over 2/1.


Ditto!!
Good wee fight that


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

..TheUzi.. said:


> Ditto!!
> Good wee fight that


:yep :good


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

I had Skeete KO at 2/1, 3 of his last 4 fights have been decent viewing imo


----------



## mjhealy (Aug 26, 2013)

Nice one Skeete! 


I bet it must be well hot in there tonight. I've sweated by balls off in there after a mild day let alone the hottest day of the year!


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Skeete gets overly harsh criticism. Those who skipped his fight missed out tonight.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Hope it's not just a standard definition thing. Really pissing me off now, hope it's back working before the Smith-Cope fight.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Tom baker next,I really like this kid and see potential.

Bit of a nothing match and probaly won't set the world alight,but he has decent basics,his jab is very good.

Obviously means we are going to see the whole show.8 bouts of boxing on a Wednesday.

Romeo romaeo soon :lol:


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

OK i Bit the Bullet and watched the Skeete fight , good finish!


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Skeete is definitely safety first but he can pick a shot when he gets the opening, thought he looked there.

Looking foward the Smith vs Cope, should be fight of the night.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Tom baker next,I really like this kid and see potential.
> 
> Bit of a nothing match and probaly won't set the world alight,but he has decent basics,his jab is very good.
> 
> ...


Baker definitely has potential. I didn't know this was on the card


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Rigo fighting on Shimming's undercard :verysad (not literally, but it might as well be the case).


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Paullow said:


> Hope it's not just a standard definition thing. Really pissing me off now, hope it's back working before the Smith-Cope fight.


Need a link?


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Need a link?


Maybe mate. Was hoping not to when paying £12 and have hardly watched it this year. Getting a bit better now. Is watchable now but it is literally just this channel, Sky Sports 1, 2 etc all working fine. Definitely getting better so should be fine, cheers tho


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

It's ok on Virgin.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Shit,baker got a fight on.

He is a good boxer,but his legs don't look solid and he doenst look strong.

Still I like him.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Baker hurt him there.


----------



## mjhealy (Aug 26, 2013)

Did Romeo make the weigh ok?

I was at the last Micky Helliet show at Kings Cross and he was scheduled to fight but it never materialised. Turned out he was well over weight and the opponent refused to fight him. 

Think he blamed it on constipation!


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Baker fighting this guy's fight.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Is York Hall packed? Any well known boxers there supporting the fighters at ringside?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Well I wrongly didn't expect much from mark till.

How wrong I was.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

For a 22 year old baker looks good.

If only he could throw a straight right hand,everything is looped,overhand or a hook.throw a straight right and he will hurt guys.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

What the fuck!!!!


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

WWE backdrop


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

That handstand was awesome :lol:


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Baker may have burst his eardrum.

Mark tibbs tells him 'can you see me' baker 'yeah' tibbs 'well don't talk to me about it then'


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

lol that handstand was immense


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Rawling and Jones are so much better than Halling and Watt


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

There's the straight right.boom!!

His jab is excellent.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Gash7 said:


> Rawling and Jones are so much better than Halling and Watt


:deal


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

What happend?


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Gash7 said:


> Rawling and Jones are so much better than Halling and Watt


No doubt.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Crikey, that was a finish.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Fuck me.

What a finish


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Niiice


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Till went a bit tommy Morrison on the ropes then.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

That was a fucking beautiful uppercut. Nice finish too


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Wow, what a shot!


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Wow Nice!


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Lovely finish. Tasty little fight! Fun card so far :good


----------



## AllyPally (Dec 14, 2013)

mjhealy said:


> Did Romeo make the weigh ok?
> 
> I was at the last Micky Helliet show at Kings Cross and he was scheduled to fight but it never materialised. Turned out he was well over weight and the opponent refused to fight him.
> 
> Think he blamed it on constipation!


Hes on the old, 'shit yourself slim' diet


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Till went a bit tommy Morrison on the ropes then.


:yep


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Boxnation is now feeling like a much better quality production and I like how the pundits/comms are 'real' if that makes sense, calling it as they see it, good card too, enjoying this.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

kingcobra said:


> Lovely finish. Tasty little fight! Fun card so far :good


Yeah it's been good,the away boys have come to fight.thats giving decent notice in my opinion.

Baker can be domestic level I think,if he has a chin,I know he looked vulnerable in the ams.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Yeah it's been good,the away boys have come to fight.thats giving decent notice in my opinion.
> 
> Baker can be domestic level I think,if he has a chin,I know he looked vulnerable in the ams.


He certainly has the skills and he's only young. I think he can definitely be domestic level if, like you say, he proves his chin.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Yay Super-Bad MK II up next


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Just checking in I saw Skeete score a knockout but have missed most of this,has this card been any good ?


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Yeah it's been good,the away boys have come to fight.thats giving decent notice in my opinion.
> 
> Baker can be domestic level I think,if he has a chin,I know he looked vulnerable in the ams.


Hes got plenty of time on his side


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Full name - Romeo Casanova Valentino Romaeo :lol:


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

It's Romeo romaeo.

He don't live a million miles from me.there is a large traveller community round here and the new breed are funny,all love a mirror more than their birds.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

What the fuck ?


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

:rofl we now have some shakespeare


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

What the fuck was that?


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

:rofl :rofl lad in the crowd shaking his head in disbelief


----------



## NickTheGreek (Jul 26, 2012)

Hope this kid gets starched.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

This twat coming in to Andy Williams, fuck off


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

That bird is fit. Hes a twat though. When did gypsys become homosexuals ?


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

This is bizarre. I like him!


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> Just checking in I saw Skeete score a knockout but have missed most of this,has this card been any good ?


It's been a lot of fun so far. Every fight has delivered entertainment wise.


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

a 5ft 5 bodybuilder isnt going to last long in this game. hes one of them comedy youtube vids waiting to happen. he rather look good than be at his proper weight.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Steve Superbad Barnes MKII 

With Tunde Ajayi this has got epic fail of a career written all over it.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Bunce is pissed :rofl.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Lillis and jones don't know what to say.

Can you hear Buncey during the 'ring vault'.fuck me he is a loud mouth.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> It's been a lot of fun so far. Every fight has delivered entertainment wise.


Cheers,sounds good.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

All the crowd cheering the import.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

It's fair to say he has skills.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks better than Barnes tbf


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

He looks an accident waiting to happen. Usman Ahmed style.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

He looks a million times better than his debut.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Gash7 said:


> He looks an accident waiting to happen. Usman Ahmed style.


Yeah he is far too open and careless.

But offensively he is decent.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

he does throw some really nice punches tbf, looks a bit weak though


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Yeah he is far too open and careless.
> 
> But offensively he is decent.


Yeah, puts shots together well. Plenty of time to tidy up the wild swings.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Teacher written on back. Suppose that's cos of Hopkins comments about teachers and trainers. The wannabe yank ain't got a clue. About teacher :rofl...


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

The commentators are being ridiculously harsh on Romeu's opponent. He's not doing badly and he's caught Romeu's quite a few times.

Romeu's leaves himself far too open coming in and and after throwing.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Accident waiting to happen. Simple as..


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Romeo is useless, won't even make domestic level soooo open


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah one of the better journeymen will punish you if you leave yourself open like that after throwing.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

He reminds me of a stockier Paul 'Scrap Iron' Ryan. 

Hopefully he has a better chin than him...


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't mind him,he will make for some good fights.

The imported kid is being clever,just tucking up and taking everything then waiting until he loses concentration.

To be fair Romeo is another who may become powerful with age,he throws some sharp straight shots.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

The Lithuanian making a fight of this.something in the York hall water tonight,we have 2 people wanting to win every fight.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Fuck off!


----------



## NickTheGreek (Jul 26, 2012)

Romeo is garbage.

Will be stopped before he even gets to English title level.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Fight in the crowd.

I blame glen mccrory.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

He's no world beater but I was expecting him to be worse.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

NickTheGreek said:


> Romeo is garbage.
> 
> Will be stopped before he even gets to English title level.


Yeah I agree.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Dominic negus sorted out the troublemakers.

Apparently it didn't take long.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Said it a while back a half decent journeyman will beat him. 

If Tunde was a real teacher he'd not allow him to fight like that.


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

Anybody think he wins a British title?


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Dominic negus sorted out the troublemakers.
> 
> Apparently it didn't take long.


Shouldn't imagine it did. Wouldn't want to take a backhander off big Dom


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

dennison said:


> Anybody think he wins a British title?


No.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

dennison said:


> Anybody think he wins a British title?


Think people are being a tiny bit harsh on him, and he's only 18 in his 5th fight, but no chance, Mitchell Smith at this stage of his career was miles ahead of this kid.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

dennison said:


> Anybody think he wins a British title?


Nah, he'll get knocked out when he faces someone with a punch more threatening than a mouse's fart.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

''it's all to do with no defence'' (why he's gassing). Erm no Barry he's gassing because he's muscles for mirrors. He doesn't even move his head neither so where he thinks it's lateral movement and head movement that's embarrassing comment. The kid throws punches that's it, that's his defence and the illusion he's more skillful then he is. Keeps opponents wary but even this lads sensed you know what he's not that good i can hit him. 

Hit this kid with a ton of punches and not even hurt him bar a clump that shifted his feet off balance and that was more weight of the clump not the hurtfulness of it. 

I don't hate showboating neither. Just be good at your job that's all i can say and this kids a joke.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Now I'm bored.

Buglioni and Mitchell smith to come,good job after this.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Can't wait until Romeo meets "his" Barrera... :bogo


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

He flings his arms out when defending,it isn't a guard,it isn't a block,it is like a back hand movement with his arm.its awful.


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

"She's been popular tonight barry" barry: *cum voice* yeeeeees


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rawling in pervert mode.

Go on John.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I think that's what you call 'a mixed bag of a performance'

Warren will build up him up as an attraction and then feed him to Mitchell smith.guarenteed.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Couldn't knock the skin off a rice pudding the lad.


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

joshua is another one youd have to be worried about by the 10th round of a competitive fight. he looks bigger than clubber lang in rocky 3. as for this kid, hes actually 5 4, he looks riduculous for his size as a boxer


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

I know I'm going to hate him when I hear him speak.

Guarantee it.

Not even heard him, but I just know the type.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Lillis telling it like it is.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Romaeo reminds me of Romano out of the 1992 boxing film "gladiator" Tapdance Tapdance!!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Gash7 said:


> Lillis telling it like it is.


Yeah good to see.

Buncey likes him,there's a shock.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't mind the kid. He's going to get battered unless he tidies up a lot though. Still he has time.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Frank looking like a British Airways pilot.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Fish eyes in the house.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

He comes across as a bit special, and I'm not talking about his boxing ability.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Man strength... 18 years of age... Power will come

How many fucking times do they need to tell us?


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Listening Frank talk about Romeo is refreshing, honest and knowledgeable. 

If he was a Hearn fighter on Sky tha post match interview would have been sickening, with Eddie fellating thr gypsey lad verbally,


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

OneTrueKenners said:


> Listening Frank talk about Romeo is refreshing, honest and knowledgeable.
> 
> If he was a Hearn fighter on Sky tha post match interview would have been sickening, with Eddie fellating thr gypsey lad verbally,


Yeah,they basically are saying 'we know he isn't great,but give him a chance'

Fair enough.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Man strength... 18 years of age... Power will come
> 
> How many fucking times do they need to tell us?


Trying so hard to justify his style and actions.


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Unknown Poster said:


> Man strength... 18 years of age... Power will come
> 
> How many fucking times do they need to tell us?


Man strength is Boxnation phrase of the night.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Frank won't be displaying a bit of defence then tonight. No such a wise guy then..


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Nothing wrong with taking a bit of a soft touch after a devastating loss, but this is a bit too soft imo, a bit of a nothing fight.
I think this is a complete mismatch... but i can't complain too much as the rest of the card has been surprisingly good so far.


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

whos that simpleton in the white top?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Buglioni been talking a lot in the press about how he is wants to hurt people now,he reckons 1 or 2 rounder tonight.

He just needs to box,he can bang when he is relaxed.no rush.

I like our frank.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Who's this guy with Rosenthal and Lillis? I've asked before when he's been on but forgotten again lol


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

raymann said:


> whos that simpleton in the white top?


Peter McDonagh.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Mr Brightside's a pretty fucking random song to walk out too


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

raymann said:


> whos that simpleton in the white top?


Dude isn't meant for TV.....or radio.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I really have got to get to York Hall for one of these cards, looks like such a good venue.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> Mr Brightside's a pretty fucking random song to walk out too


Yeah?

Good choice in my eyes.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah York Hall looks epic. Want to attend inthe next 12 months


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah good luck to Buglioni


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Hope Wise Guy doesn't get clipped again


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Buglioni looks huge for 11stone 13lb.

You can't knock his commitment to the game.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Jenny was a friend of mine is a better walk out tune from them imo. 

If i'm Couzens i go after the puncher. I close the range, I get under his long levers and inside of them and let punches go. Test Frank's chin and willingness to be hit because all this savage talk could backfire. 

Frank should win but i think he's learned nothing by way he's talking..


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> I really have got to get to York Hall for one of these cards, looks like such a good venue.


Yeah it`s quality,every boxing fan should try to go at least once.Great views from everywhere.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Wise guy wants this stoppage and fast. Not what I'd want to be seeing if I was Tibbs.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Buglioni too eager for me,his loss bizarrely seems to have made him more cavalier.

Nice work for the knockdown though,good round,


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Jenny was a friend of mine is a better walk out tune from them imo.
> 
> If i'm Couzens i go after the puncher. I close the range, I get under his long levers and inside of them and let punches go. Test Frank's chin and willingness to be hit because all this savage talk could backfire.
> 
> Frank should win but i think he's learned nothing by way he's talking..


He is doing exactly that but can't hurt him.yet


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

He does some really nice things then smothers his finish and ate 4 left hooks that round..


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Fun round, still has no head movement whatsoever.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Boxing well now Wise Guy


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

'You've got a shit tattoo'

Sing buglionis army.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> Fun round, still has no head movement whatsoever.


Yeah I've said that about him since his debut, he just looks so static. Do wonder if light heavy would suit him better.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

One to watch said:


> He is doing exactly that but can't hurt him.yet


Credit to Couzens he's given it a go but as you say hasn't hurt Frank yet. Think he needs to snap that left hook over and right hand in behind it. But he's given it a right old go and landed.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Go on Gyllenhaal, go on!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Another decent fight this.


I think this card has entertained because most of the opponents have had a lot of notice,which is unusual for this level.id like to see it more.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Good fight this. Enjoying it. 

Couzens for me has to loop the right hand over at times. Has to keep closing the range and pushing Frank back and i just feel if he puts his punches together rather then punch and admire he may make more inroads.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Another decent fight this.
> 
> I think this card has entertained because most of the opponents have had a lot of notice,which is unusual for this level.id like to see it more.


Yeah, good point that.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Vince cleverly helping Sam couzens out there.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Dunno if its cos ive been drinking but im really enjoying this!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Couzens round.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Has he learnt anything from the defeat? Seems not


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Pissing all over the Collision Course card tbf. Competitive fights


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Dunno if its cos ive been drinking but im really enjoying this!


It's been a really good card.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Mark Tibbs is a geez'


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Dunno if its cos ive been drinking but im really enjoying this!


I think frank needs to knock the copperbox on the head and go back to the York hall.

It's good to watch these boys develop,buglioni,m.smith,Corcoran,skeete,baker,kean etc


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I really like the Tibbs' but none of their fighters are really pushing on, and all have defensive problems.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Really enjoying this. Couzens is fighting to a smart plan but once he gets to range and stationary Frank starts landing. 

Mark Tibbs laying it down to Frank. He's got some really bad habits.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck off that was a Couzens round


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

'Fucking useless,no better than a pub brawl'

Mark tibbs is good value.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

For someone who's been stopped as much as Couzens has Buglioni really struggled to hurt him throughout the whole fight


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Couzens had a good go there - respect. Good refereeing too - no shit stoppage there.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

He has got him.

To be fair the ref couldn't do anything else,couzens was knackered.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Good fight. 

I'd not let Frank fight till back end of the year. I know he'd a ticket seller and a guy who just jacked career in for this sport but he's got so many bad habits. He needs to stay in the lab and perfect his craft. 

For me he lurches over to much, He throws a half jab at times and his feet labour and come around to make him square up. He's just not sharp with his movement and not keep extension on his punches.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

The Southern area belt is a minger


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

He`s a ticket seller and a fun fighter who we can enjoy at domestic level for a few years.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Been a very good card tbh, especially for a Wednesday. Other than Romeao every fight has been entertaining (missed the Corcoran fight though)


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I've seen peter cope before,he is good and smith has a fight on his hands here.

Cope is ambitious and wants to beat smith bad.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

I don't think Sky will be eyeing up Peter McDonagh to replace McCrory.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Obviously not the mismatch i was expecting. Couzens being better than i thought. Buglioni ain't much, he's okay but not more than that.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Buncey said bollocking everybody,ring the police.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

From what I have seen,it`s been a decent show for a Wednesday.Proberly to second best Wednesday show of the year after the Leeds show of course.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Aye looking forward to this. Heard good things about Cope and Smith's off the boil at times. Time to shine and become consistent.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Buglioni back out in September and Xmas,shit

The only difference for frank today was he didn't have a khomitsky to take advantage.

I really like frank but considering the work put into his defence,it's obviously a natural reaction to drop his left hand.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Buncey said bollocking everybody,ring the police.


Boxnation a doing a great job - I really think they understand the fans.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Not seen Cope but from what's been said, I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Was so high on Smith when he turned pro, been a bit inconsistent in the last few fights but he was good vs the other unbeaten guy and think a good performance tonight will really get me back to being a bit of a fan boy.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Cope is a good tidy fighter but big big jump for him


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

http://www.oddschecker.com/boxing/mitchell-smith-v-peter-cope/winner

Look at the most popular bets there.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

''did his 10 days, yeah think tonight he do a job''. Rosenthal reaction was like no where else i can go with this move onto Steve. 

As Slip and Counter used to say X & O's please. I think he do a job gets used way to much nowadays.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

This is a good fight,I like smiths matchmaking.moises,Evans and cope is a good little run.

My main concern for smith is himself,he isn't shy and may just think a little too much of himself.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> ''did his 10 days, yeah think tonight he do a job''. Rosenthal reaction was like no where else i can go with this move onto Steve.
> 
> As Slip and Counter used to say X & O's please. I think he do a job gets used way to much nowadays.


What ever happened to slip. Was a top poster - learnt a lot from him.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Just rewound to have a look at that blonde in the green dress. Triffic norks.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

x2 Slip is a don.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> What ever happened to slip. Was a top poster - learnt a lot from him.


His missus had a baby and he was starting out his coaching career at Islington ABC. That's it sadly..


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Cope looks lanky as fuck next to Smith


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> His missus had a baby and he was starting out his coaching career at Islington ABC. That's it sadly..


Good for him - thought he may have slipped into a weed induced coma and never came out. Was a good lad.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Barrie Jones lying about Mitchell Smith landing punches already...


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> Good for him - thought he may have slipped into a weed induced coma and never came out. Was a good lad.


Aye he was. Shame he never come back on to let us know how he was getting on. Tbh one of many of the old crowd that is long missed imo.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Cope hasn't got a stoppage in 9 fights, fair to say he can't crack an egg.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

It's become a cliche to say that against southpaws 'you have to keep your front foot outside of theirs'

There is a lot more to it than that and top pros should tell us.even I know that you have to move them clockwise to avoid their left hand and you use the lead right a lot more than normal,also the dip and left hook to the head is a good shot to throw against a southpaw'

Cliches in sport do my head in.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

What Callum smith is to nick halling,Mitchell smith and Paul butler are to Barrie jones.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> Cope is a good tidy fighter but big big jump for him


Really? Looks poor here.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

One to watch said:


> What Callum smith is to nick halling,Mitchell smith and Paul butler are to Barrie jones.


Lol. Jones does love Smith


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Quality shot that


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Really? Looks poor here.


Yeah,maybe nerves.ive seen him before and he is far more lively.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

To coin a cliche of my own,this fight is all about levels.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Smith finally turned it up a bit there, want a bit more urgency from him, very fucking messy on the inside too.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Smith keeping a cool head and a hot kitchen


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Smith looks all kinds of awkward to box against


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Yeah,maybe nerves.ive seen him before and he is far more lively.


Against journeymen of course he'll look a bit better. He looks stiff and timid.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Against journeymen of course he'll look a bit better. He looks stiff and timid.


Yeah maybe.

Smith looks so fluid and cope is making it a bit of a mess.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Yeah maybe.
> 
> Smith looks so fluid and cope is making it a bit of a mess.


I think Smith should take his share of the blame for the ugliness tbf


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Lead right hands from smith are lovely.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Peter cope looks way too lean for this weight. Too tall and carrying no power..


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> I think Smith should take his share of the blame for the ugliness tbf


Yeah,but smith is picking his shots and cope is rushing which is causing ugly clinches.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Smith's last 3 opponents have 4 KO's between them, all against journeymen. Talk about protecting a guy!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Smith looking good now,he is a talented lad.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Smith is dealing with Cope well. Mature performance imo


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Smith's last 3 opponents have 4 KO's between them, all against journeymen. Talk about protecting a guy!


I don't think that's fair,look at their records and they are good.

At This level journeymen are durable.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> I don't think that's fair,look at their records and they are good.
> 
> At This level journeymen are durable.


Scott Moises is good? :lol: His last opponent wasn't upto much and neither is this guy.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Cope having a right go now...tasty


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Moises gave Smith trouble in the later rounds, hopefully this guy will


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Cope coming on,forcing smith back.

EDIT cope down


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Scott Moises is good? :lol: His last opponent wasn't upto much and neither is this guy.


Smith is a kid.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Cope coming on,forcing smith back.
> 
> EDIT cope down


:lol: I did the same thing


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Cope was having a good round there, nice left hook from Smith.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Smith is a kid.


That's not the point, you said they were good fighters, they're not.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> That's not the point, you said they were good fighters, they're not.


You said they are protecting him,I don't think they are.they put him in with Moises who had double the fights and a deceiving Record.

At English or Southern level you aren't going to be facing big punchers or kids with great ability otherwise they would be higher up.

Luke Campbell who is 27,an Olympic gold medalist,and a lightweight faced Scott Moises,so why not Mitchell smith?


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Cope looks like he knows what he's doing but Smith is just too skilled. Decent fight for Smith imo


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I've switched off. Fight got boring.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> You said they are protecting him,I don't think they are.they put him in with Moises who had double the fights and a deceiving Record.
> 
> *At English or Southern level you aren't going to be facing big punchers* or kids with great ability otherwise they would be higher up.
> 
> Luke Campbell who is 27,an Olympic gold medalist,and a lightweight faced Scott Moises,so why not Mitchell smith?


I didn't say he has to fight big punchers, just not ALL feather fisted fighters without a chance.

I had no problem with the Moises match, he gave smith a bit of bother but to keep fighting people who can't crack an egg isn't the way to go.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I didn't say he has to fight big punchers, just not ALL feather fisted fighters without a chance.
> 
> I had no problem with the Moises match, he gave smith a bit of bother but to keep fighting people who can't crack an egg isn't the way to go.


Well it is what it is.

I think he will be pushed pretty quickly so it won't be long before he is facing top 10 guys.

As they have said,he looks like he should be a feather.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Good fight and a very good card tonight.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Well it is what it is.
> 
> I think he will be pushed pretty quickly so it won't be long before he is facing top 10 guys.
> 
> *As they have said,he looks like he should be a feather*.


Agree, he looks tiny at the weight.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Overall a really enjoyable bill,the smith fight never really took off but buglioni,Corcoran,skeete were entertaining and man of the night tom baker for his awesome ko.

A good debut for Louis adolphe as well,worth keeping an eye on.

And a message for frank warren,forget the copperbox shows unless you have big fights for chisora and billy joe.
If it's just the London prospects then lets have more York hall,loads of ticket sellers on tonight and it made for a noisy night.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Good card tonight - bit of everything. Would've been a fun one to attend.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Sound performance from Smith, would like to have seen him mix it up a bit and come forward but he showed he's a decent counter-puncher.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

kingcobra said:


> Good card tonight - bit of everything. Would've been a fun one to attend.


Yeah good value,8 bouts in 4 and half hours.

Warren too often has long and boring cards,this was the opposite.it kept you watching and not pissing off to the pub.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Decent fight that. Enjoyed this card.

Everytime the camera goes to the crowd it shows someone covered in sweat, dread to think how hot it is in there tonight!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Jim rosenthal has been so kind to peter mcdonagh it's come across as patronising.

He knows he is nervous and that tv is hard,but he doenst need to congratulate him for every word he says.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

ScouseLad said:


> Decent fight that. Enjoyed this card.
> 
> Everytime the camera goes to the crowd it shows someone covered in sweat, dread to think how hot it is in there tonight!


Yeah, bet it was dripping off the ceiling in there.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

ScouseLad said:


> Decent fight that. Enjoyed this card.
> 
> Everytime the camera goes to the crowd it shows someone covered in sweat, dread to think how hot it is in there tonight!


Aint it.

I'm sweating watching it in my front room.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Really enjoyable card, especially for a mid week show! Plenty of fun fights. Would love to see more mid-week shows, the Matchroom Leeds card and this were both good.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2014)

IFilm refused access again tonight.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Rob said:


> IFilm refused access again tonight.


Can't say I'm suprised after IFL created a conflict of interest situation by Kugan working for a rival promoter


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2014)

adamcanavan said:


> Can't say I'm suprised after IFL created a conflict of interest situation by Kugan working for a rival promoter


turned out to be bullshit.

Bunce & Lillis work from Frank?


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Kugan interviewed Mitchell smith last night at york hall


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Great entertaining card last night, well played Frank Warren.

Also watching Boxnation really is refreshing, they understand their audience and aren't just looking to hoodwink casuals with a constant stream of bullshit like Sky.

Saying that Barrie Jones seems to be watching a different fight to the one everybody else is seeying at times, but at least he isn't ramming it down everyone's throat. 

Much prefer Boxnation and their honest simple presentation.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

OneTrueKenners said:


> Great entertaining card last night, well played Frank Warren.
> 
> Also watching Boxnation really is refreshing, they understand their audience and aren't just looking to hoodwink casuals with a constant stream of bullshit like Sky.
> 
> ...


Yeah this felt more like when they first started out to me.

Lots of very honest analysis on the fights.rawling virtually as good as saying the ref was crooked in the Garvey fight,the mark tibbs cornerwork etc

Why I love boxnation and want it to survive is for these nights as well as the international feeds,the program was always good last night,and that's what I want,I love watching small hall boxing,I know Some people aren't bothered about this level and that's their choice,but i really enjoy watching these lads develop.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Rob said:


> IFilm refused access again tonight.


Not true.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

I enjoyed last night I must admit my only gripe is Romeo Romaeo didn't get knocked spark out, won't be long though...and the thing I love most about boxnation, it caters for the hardcore fans, I feel like its aimed at me, yes it isn't as flashy as Sky but what it lacks in flash it makes up with substance.


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

One to watch said:


> Yeah this felt more like when they first started out to me.
> 
> Lots of very honest analysis on the fights.rawling virtually as good as saying the ref was crooked in the Garvey fight,the mark tibbs cornerwork etc
> 
> Why I love boxnation and want it to survive is for these nights as well as the international feeds,the program was always good last night,and that's what I want,I love watching small hall boxing,I know Some people aren't bothered about this level and that's their choice,but i really enjoy watching these lads develop.


Completely agree. Last night Boxnation really just let the action and atmosphere come through and speak for itself. They were just their as part of that and not constantly trying ram home a narrative or over hype a fighter. It really was one of the most enjoyable nights boxing I have watched on TV for ages.

Don't get me wrong I love a big fight and at times Sky do a great job of getting across the big fight feel but it should work the other way and the feel of smaller shows should be allowed to come through.

Last night Boxnation got it bang on, at no stage did I feel like I was having my intelligence insulted by someone trying to over sell what was going on in the ring.


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Bill said:


> I enjoyed last night I must admit *my only gripe is Romeo Romaeo didn't get knocked spark out*, won't be long though...and the thing I love most about boxnation, it caters for the hardcore fans, I feel like its aimed at me, yes it isn't as flashy as Sky but what it lacks in flash it makes up with substance.


haha would have been the icing on the cake.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

OneTrueKenners said:


> haha would have been the icing on the cake.


I don't think it will be long and I don't think he hs the attitude to come back from a defeat either, so hopefully he pisses off to join a circus for which he's better suited for.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Bill said:


> I don't think it will be long and I don't think he hs the attitude to come back from a defeat either, so hopefully he pisses off to join a circus for which he's better suited for.


Yeah he is a bit of a tit.

Did you even enjoy super skeete bill?


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Yeah he is a bit of a tit.
> 
> Did you even enjoy super skeete bill?


:rofl Oddly enough I did, I got to give him credit, he's improving and proved that he capable of good fights that's the third time I've enjoyed one of his, as long as his good days outweigh the bad ones where he can bore the tits off a trainspotter, I can start to get behind him.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Last night was one of the rare occasions I didn't channel hop, and actually rushed to do everything I needed to round the house, between fights. I give Romaeo 8 fights before he gets Superbad treatment, only it'll end with him face planting the canvas and twitching. Supposedly the lad has an absolute granite chin, though, which is a shame.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Bill said:


> :rofl Oddly enough I did, I got to give him credit, he's improving and proved that he capable of good fights that's the third time I've enjoyed one of his, as long as his good days outweigh the bad ones where he can bore the tits off a trainspotter, I can start to get behind him.


Could tell last night that Skeete is bothered by people calling him boring. I think we need to convince him he's the most boring fighter since Andre Ward and we might see him a few shoot outs.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

DeMarco said:


> Could tell last night that Skeete is bothered by people calling him boring. I think we need to convince him he's the most boring fighter since Andre Ward and we might see him a few shoot outs.


:lol: I think he's finally realized that he was in danger of becoming the bastard love child of Junior Witter, Johnny Nelson and a plank of wood, it seems he now knows that he needs to be somewhat exciting ( not recklessly ) to get new fans behind him.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Agree with what's being said, really good bill last night, BN just let the action speak for itself, not harping on about fights down the line or were someone is going ect, Skeete was actually impressive and not boring, not one fight bored me that hasn't happend in a long time, None of the guys on show last night will ever be world champions but that doesn't matter, the fights were great, fantastic atmosphere last night showed everything that's great about small hall boxing great work from FW.


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Bill said:


> I don't think it will be long and I don't think he hs the attitude to come back from a defeat either, so hopefully he pisses off to join a circus for which he's better suited for.


His attitude and his Dad will mean that the obvious athletic talent he has will never see him amount to much in the boxing world.

Oliver stopped working with him because his Dad was a nightmare and the lad wouldn't listen to a word of what he was being told by anyone other then his Dad.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Romeo Romaeo refused to be interviewed by IFilm. Rob saw this tweet from Kugan and jumped to conclusions:

*Kugan Cassius iFL TV @KuganCassius** · 11h*

*We are grateful to every boxer who does our interviews. And also to the ones who choose not to*


Based on this tweet Rob decided that IFilm had been denied access to the show. At least we know how Rob gets his information.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

OneTrueKenners said:


> His attitude and his Dad will mean that the obvious athletic talent he has will never see him amount to much in the boxing world.
> 
> Oliver stopped working with him because his Dad was a nightmare and the lad wouldn't listen to a word of what he was being told by anyone other then his Dad.


The lads a fool and when he loses and fades away he will have nobody to blame but himself, arrogant wanker.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

The Genius said:


> Romeo Romaeo refused to be interviewed by IFilm. Rob saw this tweet from Kugan and jumped to conclusions:
> 
> *Kugan Cassius iFL TV @KuganCassius** · 11h*
> 
> ...


:rofl


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Bill said:


> I enjoyed last night I must admit my only gripe is Romeo Romaeo didn't get knocked spark out, won't be long though...and the thing I love most about boxnation, it caters for the hardcore fans, I feel like its aimed at me, yes it isn't as flashy as Sky but what it lacks in flash it makes up with substance.


:deal


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> :deal


Mate I've always wanted to ask you 2 questions

1-are you really from the faroes?

2-are you named after an Alice in chains song?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Mate I've always wanted to ask you 2 questions
> 
> 1-are you really from the faroes?
> 
> 2-are you named after an Alice in chains song?


Yes & Yes.

I've been asked a lot if i'm really from the Faroes recently on here.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bobby :rofl


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Yes & Yes.
> 
> I've been asked a lot if i'm really from the Faroes recently on here.


Top man,i loved layne stayley era AIC


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Top man,i loved layne stayley era AIC


:yep :good


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

OneTrueKenners said:


> His attitude and his Dad will mean that the obvious athletic talent he has will never see him amount to much in the boxing world.
> 
> Oliver stopped working with him because his Dad was a nightmare and the lad wouldn't listen to a word of what he was being told by anyone other then his Dad.


Him and Mitchell smith have been gobbing off on twitter,so I think warren builds him as a villain but matches him carefully building him up to 10 or so wins,then he feeds him to Mitchell smith in a grudge match.

What I will say about the kid is he has incredible confidence and belief.


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

One to watch said:


> Him and Mitchell smith have been gobbing off on twitter,so I think warren builds him as a villain but matches him carefully building him up to 10 or so wins,then he feeds him to Mitchell smith in a grudge match.
> 
> What I will say about the kid is he has incredible confidence and belief.


He has got undoubted talent as well but I doubt he will ever listen to a trainer and as a result he won't amount to much.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Someone should have thrown that chick off the balcony and Romeo then catches her..Proper panto.


----------

